

Show HN: SnickSnaps.com (Take 2) - best way to browse Craigslist - wilsonlin45
http://snicksnaps.com/

======
wilsonlin45
SnickSnaps makes browsing craigslist less awful and almost fun. We show you
only the listings with pictures allowing for a beautiful and quick way to
browse your local listings.

Updates from version 1: \- Added more cities \- Added more categories \- New
look

Please feel free to leave comments, questions, suggestions, anything! Thanks!

This was our old thread for version 1
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4248299>

~~~
mattcofer
How about adding Houston? Also, there is a spelling error in the Motorcycles
quick link on the left side. (Motorycycles)

